
Show HN: Open database of American doctors - ransom1538
https://www.opendoctor.io
======
fiatjaf
Nice, but I've got an error:
[https://www.opendoctor.io/advsearch/?dtype=name&qtype=name&r...](https://www.opendoctor.io/advsearch/?dtype=name&qtype=name&reset=1&q=House&address=New+Jersey&Find+Doctors=Find+Doctors)

~~~
ransom1538
Will fix thanks!

------
ddgflorida
The search results should be sorted by something - let the user choose the
sort criteria but default to name.

~~~
ransom1538
I will asap! thanks!

------
fiatjaf
Where does the data come from?

~~~
skram
I'd love to know as well. There's a lot of great data on doctors in the US at
data.cms.gov and data.medicare.gov. Socrata, the company I work for, builds
and hosts the APIs so let me know if I can help in any way!

